# My knight in shining fur~



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

So i live in a quiet trailer park, a nice one. In the back, theres a large field where the kids are allowed to hand out and people walk their dogs and all. Theres a path that goes all the way around the large field. The path follows a large ditch that encompasses the entire field, save for the path used to enter. On the other side of the ditch theres woods. And wheres theres woods theres snakes... they tend to stay in the woods but sometimes they cross over, garden snakes. The non poisonous kind. Then theres the ones that live in the ditches or near the tall grass by the ditch, which so long as you stay clear of the ditch your fine. My cousin takes Ashes on walks around the path out there all the time. And to play in the field. Which the field itself is safe, they mow the grass short every week. Just those darn ditches you gotta watch for. Ashes absolutely loves it. I'd never been out to the field, because i'm not a big fan of snakes. No matter how unlikely it is i'd see one or how non poisonous they are. If i snake isnt a pet kept in a glass aquarium or something i really dont want to be near it... i'm more a gator gal. But anyway, i decided to go take a walk with my cousin and Ashes. I was bored and he assured me i wouldnt see any snakes. My sis came along with us. They go out there all the time with their friends... so i figured if a bunch of 13 yr olds can handle it so can i... Mystery decided to tag along, even though it was out of his comfort zone. I kept telling him to go home but he wouldnt have it. He stuck close by me. He seems to think i'm incapable of walking anywhere in the park without him.

We walked around the path twice. Me walking slowly so Mystery wouldnt freak out. He was getting to know the surroundings. We did see one snake. On the other side of the ditch in the woods, and watched it awhile. Mystery saw it, i was watching him in case he looked like he was going to go after it. But he wasnt interested, he kept on walking. Worked for me, means i didnt have to worry about him getting hurt by attacking one. We laid in the field awhile, he calmed down during our second walk around. And was playing with Ashes. He was enjoying himself. It was starting to get dark. And i wanted to go home before more snakes started coming out. My sis was walking with me, my cousin was in the field still throwing flowers at Ashes to get him to attack them. Remember i said the ditch goes around the whole field? Save for the path you have to walk on. Its only about 5 feet or so wide, with one end of the ditch on one side and the other end on the other side. Ashes soon gave up on my cousin and was walking with us, and i was talking. Wasnt really paying attention to where i was stepping. Until next thing i know Mystery sprung through my legs causing me to look down so i wouldnt step on him in time to see i was about to step on a baby gardner snake. I had enough time to stop my foot before i stepped on it. My sister saw it and screamed, while Mystery sat on my feet and swatted on the ground near the snake, not hitting the snake itself, making it slither into the bushes by the ditch. My sis had to grab Ashes. The lil daredevil wanted to chase it down. Mystery kept staring at the bushes and wouldnt let me move until my cousin ran over from hearing sis scream. Then he led the way home and kept watch of the ground closely, not to mention kept checking behind him to be sure i was still coming. 

The snake was just a baby, and wasnt poisonous. It was really tiny actually. I was more worried about me squishing it then any damage it could have done to me. But it seems to Mystery it was a great big monster of a beast out to get me, and in his eyes he believes he saved my life xD he dont pay much attention to snakes or birds or whatever or normal days, he is very laid back. So the only reason i could think of was he thought it was dangerous to me. I just thought it was really sweet. And i doubt either of us is going back to the field anytime soon xD just wanted to share the story about my furry little fluffy knight i love so much ♥ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

